# transcode emergen funzt nicht (solved)

## Nemesis_77

Hallo Leute,

ich verzweifel hier fast. Ich will k3b emergen und als eines der Packete benötigt mein Gentoo transcode.

Ok, also da ich neugierig bin und noch viel lernen will und muss ( noob-like eben) hab ich die packete nun also gefecht und wollte sie einzeln mergen. Nun bekom mich aber jedesmal bei transcode diese Fehlermeldung:

bglib.so -lm -lpthread -ldl

decode_mov.o(.text+0xe3d): In function `decode_mov':

/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11/import/decode_mov.c:180: undefined reference to `quicktime_read_audio'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [tcdecode] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11/import'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11/import'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/transcode-0.6.11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 129, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error,NOT this status message.

OK ich werd da nicht schlau draus....

Hab nach quicktime gesucht und das ist klar installiert. Also was hat der für´n Problem?

Hilfe wär nett, und bitte ... Ihr sprecht zu einem noob... also bitte, bitte auch für anfänger erklären *G*

Danke.

MFG

nemesis_77Last edited by Nemesis_77 on Thu May 05, 2005 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## himpierre

Hallo.

Die einfache Variante wäre k3b ohne Encoding Fähigkeiten zu installieren. Also:

```

USE=-encode emerge k3b

```

Vielleicht willst Du ja aber encoden. Hm. Hast Du mal ein neueres Ebuild von transcode versucht? Also:

```

touch /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/transcode ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge transcode

```

Naja und dann gibts da auch noch ein paar Tipps unter https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77672

Gruß

t.

----------

## Nemesis_77

Ja wollte encoding haben.

Tipp zwei reichte.

Danke prob gelöst. :Very Happy: 

----------

## jakob

mod-edit: folgende 2 Posts hier angehangen --slick

Hi zusammen, 

ich will mit K3B emergen, leider bekomme ich beim transcode aber immer folgeden Fehler:

```

decode_mov.o(.text+0xe66): In function `decode_mov':

/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11/import/decode_mov.c:180: undefined reference to `quicktime_read_audio'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [tcdecode] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11/import'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11/import'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/transcode-0.6.11/work/transcode-0.6.11'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/transcode-0.6.11 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 129, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Was kann ich tun?

Oder hat jemand ein besseres grafisches Brennprogramm fuer mich auf Lager?

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## JoHo42

USE="-quicktime" emerge transcode

So gehtes. Der hängt sich an dem quicktime Flag weg.

Gruss Jörg

----------

